

War on Sony – 102 million accounts compromised - jasonadriaan
http://www.bandwidthblog.com/2011/05/03/war-on-sony-102-million-accounts-compromised/
The story behind the biggest hack in history. Sony crippled as 102 million people have their accounts compromised.
======
wccrawford
I prefer to fight my battles legally: I'm not giving Sony any more money. They
have proven time and time again that they have no regard for their customers
and now that they have no idea what security means.

I don't approve of what these hackers are doing, but I thank them for showing
me just how bad Sony is.

As for the hackers being Anonymous... People keep trying to treat Anonymous
like a terrorist group, but it's not. It's any random person who wants to call
themselves that. There's no leader. There's no leadership. There's no
spokesperson. Nobody can deny Anonymous involvement.

Sure, there's someone that claims to lead them... But the name itself means he
can't deny involvement other than his own.

~~~
jasonadriaan
Agreed. It's becoming more apparent that individuals within Anonymous or
outside are taking credit or making threats on behalf of the group. No one
else has yet taken credit for the attack officially though.

Sony is ultimately to be blamed for what is happening here, they were not
paying attention to security and now a hundred million people have fallen
victim.

------
vipivip
Scary...

